# laser eye-treatment



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Peeps

My better-half has occasional bleeds in her eye due to long-term diabetes. In the UK she has laser surgery to deal with this, and in general she feels well looked after.

She needs laser surgery sometime soon, and has just received an S1 from Newcastle. We are nervous (of course) about trying to get the surgery done in Spain.

Does anyone have experience of laser eye-surgery in Spain? Also, how would she get access to it in the first place - in the UK it all started with a doctor's referral - does it work the same way here? (I'm in Torrevieja)

Thanks in advance for any advice

Cheers

Steve


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

A couple of years ago I had a problem, I did not have laser treatment, my doctor here referred me to an eye specialist who in turn referred me to a hospital on the Island of Tenerife. I had a most thorough and professional eye examination and had to have an injection into my eyeball to stem the leak.

The treatment I had was far better than the U.K. NHS, but the waiting rooms were chaotic. I would not hesitate to use the Spanish health service, however I do speak the language.


----------

